# Teenage Pregnancy



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Squishy, the little girl rat I bought from the 'mixed bin' two weeks ago (she looked about 6 weeks old) turned out--against my hopes--to be pregnant as well. She's a tiny thing with a huge bowling ball bellie-due any minute. 

I worry so much about her. She shouldn't have to go through with this, and I worry that she'll have complications, or that she lacks the mothering instincts (she hasn't had the urge to build a nest yet). 

Is it common that ratties so young have trouble giving birth? I'm already attached to her and don't want to lose her. Also, will she have a smaller litter? She looks so huge...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

to be honest... if she is this young, an e-spay should have been considered before it got to this point

I'm hopeful that she will not suffer any complications with the delivery

Right now while you can, check with the store where you bought her & see if they have any new litters with nursing Mothers. If your little girl does reject her litter or is unable to care for them then you will need to get them to a nursing Mom right away. 

To take on the full time care of a litter of babies from day one is a huge responsibility. You will need to buy the proper supplement & be available to feed them every 2 hours as well as stimulate them to relieve themselves.

Please prepare for the worst case scenario along with hoping for the best outcome. If all you do is hold out hope for the best without planning for what might go wrong you will be in a complete panic when faced with a situation that is not working out text book perfectly. 

Best wishes to you


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I would have gotten her an espay, but unfortunately, we live in a isolated northern Canadian community. Rats as pets are rare here, and all the vets in driving distance have absolutely no experience with neutering, spaying, espaying etc. of rats (I only discovered this after I already had first rats a while). They will give them check-ups and perhaps even attempt surgery if something is wrong, but I figured her chances were better letting nature take its course. 

I have droppers and soy formula ready for her babies, if she can't handle them. My other new girl, Waffle, has a one week old litter, and she's a great mom, so she might be able to help as well, as her litter was fairly small. 

The pet store here is in horrid shape and probably would dump the babies in the freezer and sell them as snake food. 

She's building a nest now, so I guess the babies will come today or tomorrow.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

at least you have taken into consideration one important thing, often we just need to let nature run its course

good luck with the babies

Have you started set up new homes? If you are as isolated as you say you are & that rats are a rare pet in your area you may need to get busy with attempting to find homes.

I would also suggest that you get at least one more cage that you will be able to place boys in once they reach 5 weeks. 

(I say this because you are living what happens when the boys & girls aren't separated)


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, Julia, yes, I have another cage ready. Squishy had her babies last night, 9 bubs. She bled more than Waffle did, but she seems fine today, her usual outgoing self. The babies have nice milkbellies, so she's nursing them and looking after them, but one is a bit smaller than the rest. I hope he'll catch up. 

I've already been asking around for new homes for the rats I cannot keep, and I'll do some more advertising soon. I intend to keep two girls from each litter--I have a huge cage waiting for them with my two 'old' rats. I'd love to keep all of them--but I now have 22 rats...a few too many once they're all grown.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, glad she had them with no problems!
I don't like e-spays, you are killing rats. :wink:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

[x]RaeLovesRats[x] said:


> Well, glad she had them with no problems!
> I don't like e-spays, you are killing rats. :wink:


In a rat that young you're also saving a rat's life. :?


----------

